# athens area lease for cherokee/forsyth folks



## 24on48hunting (Nov 23, 2008)

would any cherokee/forsyth boys be interested in findin a lease in oconee, greene, oglethorpe area for next year?


----------



## 2-shot (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah, what ya got in mind?


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hall county guy interested


----------



## 24on48hunting (Nov 24, 2008)

yeah I'd love to find something in oconee or greene county. Yall know any good pulp wood companies to check with


----------



## hicktownboy (Nov 25, 2008)

I might be interested if the price is right and could car pull.  I live in Free Home/Canton/Ball Ground area.  

What kind of rules do yall have in mind?


----------



## comptoncarroll (Nov 26, 2008)

I might be interested if the price is right. I live  near athens.


----------



## fwhitaker (Nov 26, 2008)

I would be intrested as well


----------



## Steelvisual (Nov 27, 2008)

Keep me in mind + 2 buddies.


----------



## BuddyRo (Nov 27, 2008)

Add 1 more from Hall County...


----------



## Knight302 (Nov 27, 2008)

Not from the counties you mentioned but am in Clarke County. Would be interested if QDM rules are good and club works well together. Right now could fill 2 spots (myself and my son) but can fill 2-6 more spots if available.


----------



## curtcook (Nov 28, 2008)

2 guys n athens 4 sure!!!


----------



## twg (Nov 28, 2008)

*Father / son in Athens looking for hunt club*

A retired Army father and son are looking for hunting club in Athens or surrounding area.


----------



## Ga. Luck (Nov 28, 2008)

*Huting Land*

Live in Oconee County Would love to get in a club near by.
Club I am in now is 3 hrs away. I could take 2 spots myself and my son. Let me know what yall come up with.

                                                                    Ga. Luck


----------



## Craig Knight (Nov 29, 2008)

yep 3 maybe 4 of us especially interested if we can find some hogs on a lease.


----------



## 24on48hunting (Dec 2, 2008)

i'm working on some leases in that area and im sorry i didnt mean to offend anybody about cherokee or forsyth, just thought it would make meeting folks easier and i didnt think this many people would be interested..but i'll keep yall updated..anybody know any good timber companies to check with over there other than plum creek


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 2, 2008)

add 1 more from Hall interested. 
with this many responders you need to look for a large chunk of land!


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Dec 2, 2008)

Why is it so hard to find reasonable priced leases or even just a club in our area!......So much land....When I lived in South Atlanta there were even Bow Hunt Clubs in Clayton and Dekalb County....


----------



## Pittard (Dec 3, 2008)

I'd be interested if it's somewhere I could shoot in the offseason also.

Live in Athens.


----------



## virtualnomad (Dec 4, 2008)

2 more from Hall interested. Would love a club where we can hunt Deer, Hogs and Turkey.


----------



## chicken hawk (Dec 4, 2008)

I live in Sugar Hill and work in Athens....would be interested.  I'll do some looking around with timber companies.  Probabbly won't find any thing less than 8-9 dollars an acre around here, but we might get lucky.

CH


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Dec 4, 2008)

> Probabbly won't find any thing less than 8-9 dollars an acre around here, but we might get lucky.



Probably won't.


----------



## Fireaway (Dec 6, 2008)

I go to school in Athens, but I am from Macedonia right outside Canton in Cherokee county. I would be Very interested in any leases yall are thinking about forming. Let me know


----------



## F&SHunt (Dec 10, 2008)

I would be interested in joining in with my son & I.


----------



## preludemyles (Dec 10, 2008)

Walton County guy interested as well


----------

